# 1966 Sears Spaceliner, Craigs List Find



## antque (Mar 28, 2013)

Just got this Spaceliner off a local Craigs list. The bike appears to be all original and I was told this was never cleaned or detailed. The bike is spotless and has its original all State tires. This is the basic Spaceliner without the spring or rear light. Thanks for looking


----------



## bricycle (Mar 28, 2013)

Wholly George Jetson!!! is that thing clean.....


----------



## momona (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow!  Lucky!


----------



## jpromo (Mar 28, 2013)

For real!? The chrome was clear-coated from the factory, so this must be what one looks like if it was never left outside. Clean doesn't even say it.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 29, 2013)

Local CL? WOW!!!!
NICE FIND!!!!!

This 7 bar is in amazing shape. 
Please post your bike pics on the
"Let's see your "Spaceliner"styled chrome bike" thread. 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ed-Spaceliner-style-bike&highlight=spaceliner

The 7 bar is a hard to find in all original condition considering the tanks are plastic. These always have some damage. And to find a mens model in this condition is unheard of.

Hows the battery tray look?
Shame it doesnt have the rear tailight rear rack...or does it?
Whats the story on this bike?
Basement, storage locker, attic, never ridden or still in the shipping box from Sears from 1966-68? 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/90887807@N06/sets/72157632205630793

What is the serial number?
BrentP may have the serial number sequence listed here to determine the year it was made.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?35629-The-Ultimate-Sears-Spaceliner-Reference

I want one in my collection.
In this condition the price is well worth full retail.
Are you keeping it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antque (Mar 29, 2013)

The story of the bike is the person who posted it on Craigs list bought the bike at an estate auction, in this condition. The bike was the only one in the estate. He offered me the bike for a huge price and I passed.  four months later he posted it on Craig list and had lowered the price. He had to sell the bike because he was moving and couldn't take it with him. I made an offer and we haggled for a few days. I was the only person to go after this bike. When I first saw it I was very skeptical because you never see a bike this clean. I looked the bike over and over and decided it was original. The bike is the basic model, there is only a reflector on the rear carrier. I can live with the basic model because of the condition. I feel the bike has been ridden, there are a few very minor touch ups on the tank and minor scraps on the carrier, I haven't taken the tank off yet , but the light does work,  but the chrome is like the day it was made. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 29, 2013)

Cool find!!
So you're keeping it then....damn

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentP (Apr 2, 2013)

Holy cow.... that looks like it just came off the sales floor of the sports department.  Fantastic find!

FYI, the model number is 46943.  It's covered in my Ultimate Sears Spaceliner Reference thread


----------

